

Signs You're a Crappy Programmer (and don't know it) - nickb
http://damienkatz.net/2006/05/signs_youre_a_c.html?

======
thorax
I love programming software and have been doing it for half of my life.

Whether I am or not by other people's standards, I always assume I'm a crappy
programmer and never trust my own code until it stands the test of time.

For his list of items, I think it's really rare to find a developer who is as
fanatically wanting to jump into those pitfalls. Most developers I know that
fall victim to those issues recognize those drawbacks, but are too lazy or
don't find it important enough to deal with at the time. I'm not so sure
they're really as religiously bad as he phrases it.

------
icey
Here's one that got missed:

All your code gets nominated as a prime refactoring target.

